# Duty of Care .. Novel Corona Virus



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi
As a dutiful Uber DIDI driver who has serviced passengers of Chinese appearance ,, language in the last few weeks ie Arrived Airport passengers , returned / new University students from China going to predominantly Griffith Uni Southport , Iam now concerned about the recently reported virus .
I do not want to contract a virus and put myself and my family at risk... yesterday at Gold Coast airport I observed scores of people with masks on approaching buses with Asian drivers .
Mind boggling to me why this is happening ,guess about money.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Still Standing said:


> Mind boggling to me why this is happening ,guess about money.


Which part is mind boggling?


That you are (still) driving,
Passengers are arriving from China,
You're concerned about the virus,
There were scores of people with masks,
There were scores of people approaching buses,
They were approaching buses with Asian drivers.
Let's try and narrow this down a little.

.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Which part is mind boggling?
> 
> 
> That you are (still) driving,
> ...


Vote for Galt !!!!
MATA !!
#makeamericatrumplessagain


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> MATA !!
> #makeamericatrumplessagain


He's a creation of his supporters, and they aren't going anywhere. And given the other side has gone insane, openly stark raving bonkers, in front of the entire world, his support has likely hardened. Also, given the economy is doing so well, nobody wants to put their jobs or assets at risk by electing a bunch of insane people.



Still Standing said:


> I do not want to contract a virus and put myself and my family at risk... yesterday at Gold Coast airport I observed scores of people with masks on approaching buses with Asian drivers .
> Mind boggling to me why this is happening ,guess about money.


There's nothing unusual about various asian people (mostly Chinese - but not all - plenty of Japanese people too) walking around with face masks. It's kinda pointless, but it's polite if you think you have the sniffles to try and not breathe on others.

The main vector for infection is your hands (when they contact your eyes, nose or mouth). Rubbing your eyes is a huge problem. Keep hand sanitizer in the car, use it frequently, especially when there's a suspect passenger in the car (or for a little while after s/he moves on), and learn to catch yourself & use it before you rub your eyes for any reason!

https://chaser.com.au/general-news/...reaches-white-people-wearing-facemasks-level/


----------



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks .. apparently the virus is spreading rapidly if the latest news broadcasts are to believed .
No one wants to put themselves at risk or their family ..will be taking time off..no one gives a fig about your well being I learnt that lesson long ago.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Which part is mind boggling?
> 
> 
> That you are (still) driving,
> ...


Im So Confused !!#

You DO REALIZE
this " Event" is Larger than the Virus itself?

Oil prices are coming down, even with Libya blockaded.

Copper futures are falling.
All precious metal futures are falling.

China, has the 2nd Largest Economy in the World.
It has GROUND TO A HALT.

Airline stocks are diving.

This Could be the Catalyst for a WORLD WIDE RECESSION !

NEVERMIND THE ECONOMIC RAVAGES OF QUARANTINES, HOSPITALS & CARE FOR THOUSANDS AFFECTED . . .


----------



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

Now reported that a person arriving on Gold Coast via tiger flight last Monday has the virus .. 120 to 200 people were on board ..wonder how many of them caught rideshare .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Still Standing said:


> Now reported that a person arriving on Gold Coast via tiger flight last Monday has the virus .. 120 to 200 people were on board ..wonder how many of them caught rideshare .


RIDESHARE HAS NO CURE !!! ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ :vomit: ☠ ☠ :vomit: ☠ ☠


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Still Standing said:


> Now reported that a person arriving on Gold Coast via tiger flight last Monday has the virus .. 120 to 200 people were on board ..*wonder how many of them caught rideshare .*


More importantly, I wonder how many caught the virus!

.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> More importantly, I wonder how many caught the virus!
> 
> .


WE wont know for 2 weeks.

The" incubation" period.


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

Still Standing said:


> Now reported that a person arriving on Gold Coast via tiger flight last Monday has the virus .. 120 to 200 people were on board ..wonder how many of them caught rideshare .


**sighs in 3% mortality rate**


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

QBN_PC said:


> **sighs in 3% mortality rate**


Its the Renal Failure & Crippling Necrosis which will affect many for Life i find horrifying.

This Virus causes Kidney Damage to a great number of survivors !

( Death is a One Time Expense , Unlike Dialysis for Life)


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Still Standing said:


> Thanks .. apparently the virus is spreading rapidly if the latest news broadcasts are to believed .
> No one wants to put themselves at risk or their family ..will be taking time off..no one gives a fig about your well being I learnt that lesson long ago.


That's not true.
@Who is John Galt? cares deeply & passionately about the wellbeing of not only everyone on UP, but also every rideshare driver out there giving their all for God and Country.



tohunt4me said:


> China, has the 2nd Largest Economy in the World.
> It has GROUND TO A HALT.
> 
> Airline stocks are diving.
> ...


Thank God China has ground to a halt.

Finally the Earth can get some breathing space.
Imagine, China stops polluting the planet with their toxic chemical and industrial output.
3-6 months of clean air is what the planet needs.
Everything in nature has a cycle, the Chinese have pilfered and ravaged their land, and anyone else greedy to make $ - that's you australia, for decades, time for Earth to fight back.


----------

